# can i change a 300zx coupe to hatchback??



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

im looking to get a 300zx..but i cant find any hatchbacks i only find coupes..i was wondering if i could change the coupe to a hatchback..??..pls help..and is it possible to change it from auto to standard??..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

All Zs are hatchbacks. The word "coupe" describes the number of doors.


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

ohh..i didnt know that..but ive seen z's with 2 seats and ive seen them with seats in the back..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

With seats in the back is called a 2+2.


----------

